# What age range do you fall in?



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Realize this is nothing personal and what you vote will be kept entirely private. I hope this turns out to be quite an interesting survey.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

None of them! You missed out 35-44.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a genius. 

OK, until this problem is fixed by an administrator, vote 12 and under for 35-44.


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm 16. _So_ much more time to enjoy music!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

R-F said:


> I'm 16. _So_ much more time to enjoy music!


Even though I'm 19, I envy you for this!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Edward Elgar said:


> Even though I'm 19, I envy you for this!


I concur. I got into music a year ago and whew, what a difference 365 days have made!!!!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Turned 17 not long ago, as can be seen in my profile.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Good grief! I don't even remember having been 30. I guess I was once.

But I envy no one. I got to grow up watching the Leonard Bernstein concerts for young people. I also saw some awesome 70's rock acts in their prime that will never come again -- The Who, Yes, Tull, ELP, Mountain, many others. I witnessed the premier of the film 2001: a space odyssey in Cinerama (huge wraparound screens that make your large screen TV's look like little thumbnal sketches). They were great times -- and so is the present!


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

I think 17 will be a milestone for me. Then, I will learn to drive, and nothing will stop me traveling the country to see great concerts! I've never really seen a big orchestra live before...


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I have got to 57 and stopped counting, still learning about classical music though.


Margaret


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

R-F said:


> I think 17 will be a milestone for me. Then, I will learn to drive, and nothing will stop me traveling the country to see great concerts! I've never really seen a big orchestra live before...


I'm a couple of months shy of eighteen, but I had the same aspirations-- to travel around and listen to concerts. I have gotten to go nowhere. My parents are so sheepish about me driving that they barely let me drive to school. I don't have a vehicle though so I guess it would be smart to get my hands on one. I'm surprised at how many young people there are here. All the more years to listen.

Weston: I constantly wish I would have been born in an earlier time to get to listen to Karajan, Bernstein, and all the other greats. All I can bank on is that one day someone like those two will pop up again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

104 next week


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

LOL @ Andante, in the UK you would have received a telegram from the queen.

Mind you. 90+ years of listening to classical music, can't be bad.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

airad2 said:


> I'm a genius.
> 
> OK, until this problem is fixed by an administrator, vote 12 and under for 35-44.


Note: The 35-44 age group has been added today (23rd) 

Kh 
Assistant Administrator

Ps: I'm just above the mid point of the 55-64 age range


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Even though I'm 42, I feel like i have 50 more years at least of listening and playing the piano.
I also have the past 25 years of music experience to fall back on and use as I continue the learning journey.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

None of us are getting any younger!


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Rachovsky said:


> I'm a couple of months shy of eighteen, but I had the same aspirations-- to travel around and listen to concerts. I have gotten to go nowhere. My parents are so sheepish about me driving that they barely let me drive to school. I don't have a vehicle though so I guess it would be smart to get my hands on one. I'm surprised at how many young people there are here. All the more years to listen.
> 
> Weston: I constantly wish I would have been born in an earlier time to get to listen to Karajan, Bernstein, and all the other greats. All I can bank on is that one day someone like those two will pop up again.


My brother learnt to drive two years ago, and my sister this year. Since then my brother has crashed into the back of a tractor, and my sister went through someone's fence. I'll have to do a lot better than that if I want to drive to somewhere like Glasgow, or even Edinburgh!

I would love to see someone like Martha Argerich play live in my lifetime. I wonder if she'll ever visit bonny Scotland?....


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Seventeen, though like Rachovsky only a few months shy of eighteen.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

R-F said:


> I'm 16. _So_ much more time to enjoy music!


I'm 19, but can't really be envious of you because I've listened to classical music since I was 11.


----------



## Mr Dull (Mar 14, 2009)

I am surprised at how young many of the members are. I assumed most classical fans are more mid to old aged. I am glad to be proved wrong! The relative youth of the forum could be because the older generation aren't to good with technology so don't use the internet so much.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll do my part to try to make this more like a "Bactrian Camel" (i.e.: double-humped) distribution. 
As is the case with many contributors, my age-range is a matter of public record- shown on my profile.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> I'll do my part to try to make this more like a "Bactrian Camel" (i.e.: double-humped) distribution.


Nice description. It's also a pretty good double-humped Loch Ness monster sighting.


----------



## Gorm Less (Dec 11, 2008)

Mr Dull said:


> I am surprised at how young many of the members are.


I am not. In fact I think that a proper audit would show the average to be even lower than the figures thus far reveal.


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

I just bumped up that older hump a bit -- looks like it needs it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Gorm Less said:


> I am not. In fact I think that a proper audit would show the average to be even lower than the figures thus far reveal.


Are you basing that on the quality of some of the posts


----------



## Gorm Less (Dec 11, 2008)

Andante said:


> Are you basing that on the quality of some of the posts


For a start I know enough about statistics not to trust self-selecting samples such as this one. They can, and often do, produce highly biased results, especially on polling of potentially sensitive issues like one's age and especially where there is no sure way of checking on the accuracy of the information provided.

Following on from this, the reason why I believe the results so far are biased upwards in terms of average age is because the vast majority of people who come to this site either post nothing at all or make only a very small number of posts usually in connection with a request for the identification of a piece of music. I suspect that the majority of these are people are youngsters who would probably not bother to respond to surveys like this one, hence causing the results to be strongly biased immediately. However, if it were possible to take a good sized sample of a random selection of the entire 5463 members (as of today's date), I would guess that the average age at the time of joining would be somewhere in the range 15-17 (i.e. still at school).

If one were to define the relevant population to be those members still active who have shown a longer term commitment to the Board (e.g. by stipulating say a minimum number of posts X, and having made a minimum number of posts Y over the past month) then the situation would probably change quite dramatically in an upward direction. I can only hazard a rough guess but I reckon that the average age of this much narrower population would be around 17-25, i.e. rather than the higher figure shown by the actual results of this poll so far. I base this guess partly on the information already supplied by some of these people on their age, and partly on the type and general quality of comment I see from them on this Board.

There is another major classical music Board which features high in a Google search, whose name I will not mention, which has a much smaller total membership due to control being exercised over who they allow in, and by regular pruning of dead wood. I merely lurk on that Board these days (as I do several others) but I would say that the average age of its members, as a result of these tougher entry/exit policies, is quite a bit higher than here.

I hasten to add that my comments/guesses above are purely descriptive, not prescriptive, as it bothers me not in the slightest what age people are who come to this site.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Age? - Sorry trade secret..


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

It's good there are lots of yonger guys on this forum. Classical music was written by youngsters who were lucky to get past 35!


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

> Classical music was written by youngsters who were lucky to get past 35!


Well, people (or at least myself) usually prefer mid and late works - the ones that are written at 30-35+ and on


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Edward Elgar said:


> It's good there are lots of yonger guys on this forum. Classical music was written by youngsters who were lucky to get past 35!


LOL. Well, I guess that is true. I kind of am with Nickgrey though...


----------



## Kemp (Mar 26, 2009)

I love music all the time but i started to compose my own music after my 25.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, started composing music about a year and a half ago, but really haven't gotten to far into it yet. I need to improve my technical playing ability on the piano first.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Mid-twenties.

It is difficult not to envy the younger people who have so much more time to listen to great music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Younger than my name sake who is 131


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Novelette said:


> Mid-twenties.
> 
> It is difficult not to envy the younger people who have so much more time to listen to great music.


On the other hand, I'm 53 and love the knowledge and pleasure I've attained from listening to so much music.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Can I vote again I am now in a different age group??? hope I live long enough to get into another group


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I never was any good with figures...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am 75+ but that is actually out of range. Any time you have to hold more than 12" high, you're out of range.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

16, almost 17.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm all mid-life-crisis so numbers don't count any more! 

/ptr


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be 18 in two months...but I went with the other age group anyway-


----------



## Gimano (Mar 18, 2013)

I love these polls when my age is at the end of a range! ;-)
32 years old here


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I am in the 13-17 age range.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I fell out of my range. Now I am ageless. _Sans ans._


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Like a good wine hey!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

On Christmas Eve 2011, when I rediscovered the violin, I was sixty.

'But I was so much older then - I'm younger than that now...'

It just gets better and better!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> On Christmas Eve 2011, when I rediscovered the violin, I was sixty.
> 
> 'But I was so much older then - I'm younger than that now...'
> 
> It just gets better and better!


You do tend to forget where you put things as you grow older


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Andante said:


> You do tend to forget where you put things as you grow older


Yep - mislaid for thirty years - taken up again with brio!

'I ain't young - I ain't chic; it matters little. Cos I can play my fiddle!'

Wishing happy fiddling (metaphor) to all TC members in the Easter Holiday.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm so old my blood type has been discontinued .


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

I asked Benjamin Franklin to publish this poll in the "Pennsylvania Gazette."


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

My chronodometer is about to turn over.


----------

